# Little Mosquito Creek in horntown Virginia



## Richard63 (Dec 4, 2014)

What kind of fish can I catch there? I'm going camping at trails end for morial Day weekend and putting out at there boat ramp what kind of fishing is best there?


----------



## Spring Break '92 (Sep 15, 2009)

Horntown......?


----------



## Richard63 (Dec 4, 2014)

That's the town that trails end the camp ground is located at


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

its on the eastern shore, near Wallops Island Flight Facility. You can expect to catch basically anything that you would catch at any of the other seaside inlets, drum, flounder, maybe trout, croaker, etc. crabbing is probably going to be getting good by then up there, so there is also that... Id focus on flounder, myself. probably Tom's cove area or drumming in Watts bay or Bogues bay. You can put in further south and fish other locally hot areas like Hog Island bay, Green, Drawing, Gates, Bradfod and Big Wye channels out of wachepreague, your pick. All good fishing areas around there.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

you can also check with capt. steve's in chincoteague, or Don's if you do go south, both will give basically the day before's report and can generally put you right on the fish...


----------



## Richard63 (Dec 4, 2014)

Ok thanks. I have a small boat so would be staying close to the ramp. Would flounder fishing still be good in that area?


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

most people fish the inlets in small (12-20') boats, so you're likely right in that range, and yes, flounder should be in that area as well as gray trout, croaker (should be) and possibly black drum


----------

